# Buying a condo in Florida



## bczoom

Getting older and time to start the "snow bird" process.
Thinking of selling all our real estate in the State we live in now sometime over the next 10 years and move to warmer climate.
To establish a footprint in Florida, we're going to start with a condo in the area my wife has several relatives.  For our permanent move, not sure where we'll end up but I like the Gulf coast, somewhere on the outskirts of Tampa.
Mrs. Zoom picked a condo she liked, put in an offer that's been accepted.  Should be closing in a month or so.  I won't even see it in person until the deal is done (so I hope she made a good choice).
It's about 2000 sq/ft, 3 bedroom, 2 full bath, enclosed patio, 1 car garage and has the other condo amenities available (pool and such).
Here's a couple pics.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Congrats.  Not sure I would ever move back to Florida but it is nice to visit in the winter time.


----------



## Melensdad

Almost did that.  If it works for you then enjoy.  Honestly I’d still consider doing it.


----------



## Doc

Good luck.  Sounds nice.   We've also considered becoming snow birds but we've been having very mild winters here.  Easy for me to put up with.


----------



## waybomb

My plan is to not buy in Florida. I figure my son, who is now in Miami, owes me about 22 years of free living, so the equivalent of 44 winters.
He can expect clothes all over, doors open, nothing put back where found, etc.


----------



## Melensdad

waybomb said:


> My plan is to not buy in Florida. I figure my son, who is now in Miami, owes me about 22 years of free living, so the equivalent of 44 winters.
> He can expect clothes all over, doors open, nothing put back where found, etc.


Don't forget to make sure he folds your laundry after he washes it


----------



## bczoom

One of the reasons not previously mentioned was we want out of PA before we get old.
There's some pretty steep inheritance taxes in PA so we don't want to be in this state when we die.

4.5 percent on transfers to direct descendants and lineal heirs;
12 percent on transfers to siblings; and
15 percent on transfers to other heirs


----------



## bczoom

All of my wife's relatives live in FL.
All of my relatives live in NY.
Florida is obviously the better choice.


----------



## Doc

bczoom said:


> All of my wife's relatives live in FL.
> All of my relatives live in NY.
> Florida is obviously the better choice.


In that case I'd go FL also.
FL summers are what I would not like so much.   We've considered TN and  Carolinas for good all round weather and it's not so far that you can zip down to FL for a few weeks in the winter.   But with family here in OH I suspect we'll stay put right here.


----------



## JohnHoltt

My wife and I are two completely opposite extremes. I like it where it's always warm, but it just enjoys the colder weather. We still decide where we want to live in our old age. He really wants to move to Europe, specifically to the UK. This is a super crazy decision he wants to make. She has already found a team to help us buy real estate there. She spoke to a professional team at LINK REMOVED and she is increasingly convinced that we must live there.


----------



## FrancSevin

waybomb said:


> My plan is to not buy in Florida. I figure my son, who is now in Miami, owes me about 22 years of free living, so the equivalent of 44 winters.
> He can expect clothes all over, doors open, nothing put back where found, etc.


I know I said I liked your post.  But the truth is I REALLY like the way you think.


----------

